# DoD and Backlit Keyboards



## AWP (Sep 19, 2020)

Short version: Is anyone out there in DoD land using a backlit keyboard on a gov't network? If so, what brand/ model are you using?

Long version: The workspace be dark, yo. I've torn apart Google and Amazon, found one keyboard worth a cool $410, but that's a bit out of our price range which is sub-$100 per keyboard. I'm trying to find a backlit keyboard that doesn't require any additional software. Even a single color is fine, we don't programmable anything. I've gone through all of the usual suspects: Dell, Logitech, Lenovo, and HP while staying away from gaming companies like Razer and Corsair. I found one Logitech, but it is a slimline model and too small for work.

Any ideas?


----------



## Ranger Psych (Sep 19, 2020)

Ok, so keyboard, backlit red (because might as well save that night vision) and under $100. Standby for the waitaminute.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Sep 19, 2020)

Ok, so Corsair isn't absolute SHIT but they're not fantabulous. My expensive mechanical keyboard from them with cherry mx browns died in a fire like a week after the 2 year warranty shit the bed.

Here's the deal with most keyboards: You don't HAVE to run the software package that comes with them. You'll have your intended result of an illuminated keyboard. Problem is, it's going to be Navy mode aka reading rainbow flag in flight the whole time. 

It's been a while since I had said corsair, but unlike my Logitech, once the corsair was programmed it held its program in memory... so you could program it to whatever color/pattern you wanted, unplug it, and be able to plug it into another computer and it'd do its thing. They might have removed that as everyones about METRICS these days, to include hardware limited in functionality without internet connection.

My logitech G810 is programmed on my PC to do green with a neat little pattern because nerd. I tested if it'd hold it by plugging it into my TV, it defaulted to rotating rainbow mode. Probably not what you need in a DOD nerdhole.

The Logitech K740 looks like a good first bet. It's single color so you don't need ANY software, all illum control is on the board and it's just a normal nerdmode full+10key good to go hackerman type keyboard.

Continuing, but posting to continue discussion.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Sep 19, 2020)

Are you restricted due to workspace as to how stuff comes in, IE NSN only or can you COTS stuff that works and you can justify?


----------



## Ranger Psych (Sep 19, 2020)

*Logitech *G413 may also be a decent option, especially as it has USB passthrough which would let you rock an independent card reader closer to the point of commanding bullshit on the command line.


----------



## AWP (Sep 19, 2020)

I can't add software to the systems, hence a single color, just PnP.

The 740 is the one I found, but I don't know if the form factor will work out.



Ranger Psych said:


> Are you restricted due to workspace as to how stuff comes in, IE NSN only or can you COTS stuff that works and you can justify?



We're a PMO system and they can purchase these with a credit card. No NSN required.


----------



## AWP (Sep 19, 2020)

Ranger Psych said:


> Ok, so Corsair isn't absolute SHIT but they're not fantabulous. My expensive mechanical keyboard from them with cherry mx browns died in a fire like a week after the 2 year warranty shit the bed.
> 
> Here's the deal with most keyboards: You don't HAVE to run the software package that comes with them. You'll have your intended result of an illuminated keyboard. Problem is, it's going to be Navy mode aka reading rainbow flag in flight the whole time.



I run Razer after having both a Logitech and Corsair shit the bed within 6 months. So far, so good. I bit the bullet and cut everything over (mouse, keyboard, and headset) to Razer so I'm only running one software suite. I do have a not-terribly-fancy Corsair that has run like a champ for 2 years before I picked up the Razer.

Hmmm...I might have to do some gangsta' shit with that old Corsair as a proof of concept...


----------



## Ranger Psych (Sep 19, 2020)

I had some Razer hardware that failed miserably. What I really miss is Logitech's old dual battery wireless mouse, you bought the mouse, the base and it came with 2 batteries. I could change that fucker like a magazine literally as I'd call a room clear w/ Compforce doing America's Army testing and shit. Winchester this, motherfucker, ain't catching me with the low battery light on!

If you can PMO shit, then Monoprice is on the menu now. Reputable, easy peasy, nothing fancy so nobody with overly shiny collars gets their commendation medals in a twist or whatnot.


----------



## Kraut783 (Sep 19, 2020)

Deleted...

EDIT: Sorry, double tap, Ranger Psych already recommended the Logitech K740.


----------



## Florida173 (Sep 19, 2020)

Most places shouldn't even allow external peripherals because of rubber duckies. 

Please don't get a mechanical keyboard for your office. It's in line with tuna, popcorn, and other office faux pas


----------



## Ranger Psych (Sep 19, 2020)

Fuck no, break out the old IBM and let them KNOW you're working


----------



## Florida173 (Sep 19, 2020)

Haha.. so much hate for this. Quiet mechanical is alright if people feel like they need tactile response. The room we work in has really odd acoustics and we can basically hear people from opposite sides talking normally. Loud keyboards would suck


----------



## AWP (Sep 19, 2020)

I think ours are mechanical, or one of those pseudomechanical membranes...like the one I'm using now back in my room. 

I might go mechanical just to piss them off.


----------



## Raksasa Kotor (Sep 19, 2020)

I like my Logitech MX Keys, but I'm not 100% certain it will run without Logitech's software. It may present some other challenges depending on what kind of restrictions you're dealing with: it's wireless and charges via a USB A to USB C cable between the PC and keyboard.


----------



## Polar Bear (Sep 19, 2020)

Amazon.com: Ajazz AK33 Geek Mechanical Keyboard, 82 Keys Layout, Blue Switches, Blue LED Backlit, Aluminum Portable Wired Gaming Keyboard, Pluggable Cable, for Games Work and Daily Use, White: Computers & Accessories


----------



## Ranger Psych (Oct 22, 2020)

You get anywhere with this?


----------



## AWP (Oct 22, 2020)

Ranger Psych said:


> You get anywhere with this?



No, I got sidetracked with another thing.


----------



## BloodStripe (Oct 24, 2020)

New Alienware Mechanical Gaming Keyboard | AW310K | Dell USA


----------



## Kraut783 (Oct 25, 2020)

BloodStripe said:


> New Alienware Mechanical Gaming Keyboard | AW310K | Dell USA



I haven't been to Alienware site in a long while...their systems are monsters! and the Dell G Series gaming is pretty damn cool. 
​


----------



## Florida173 (Oct 25, 2020)

Alienware is over priced garbage in my opinion.

I custom build all my stuff, but we just bought a beast from Origin for the wife.


----------



## Dame (Oct 25, 2020)

For the aging war profiteer.  
Azio Large Print Keyboard

ETA: But seriously, what about something low tech like Amazon.com: Fluorescent Keyboard Stickers. Commercial Grade Inlays (Not Printed Letters) Plus USB Light. Will Not Wear or Fade. XLarge Symbols Great for Sight Impaired. (U.S. English Keyboard): Electronics


----------



## BloodStripe (Oct 25, 2020)

Florida173 said:


> Alienware is over priced garbage in my opinion.
> 
> I custom build all my stuff, but we just bought a beast from Origin for the wife.


No counter argument to be made, especially after Dell bought them. But, I had that keyboard at work on a DoD network.


----------



## Florida173 (Oct 25, 2020)

BloodStripe said:


> No counter argument to be made, especially after Dell bought them. But, I had that keyboard at work on a DoD network.



Surprisingly, my favorite keyboard at work right now is a super basic dell keyboard. 

I use a pretty amazing steelseries keyboard at home, but don't think it would be responsible at work because of the haptic noise


----------

